# Captain George Holeyman



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

My brother sailed on Katsina Palm as a lecky on a MM charter to India and Ceylon, it was his first trip, and he remembers the Captain George Holeyman, and thinks he was the permanent Master of this vessel, this was in the early 1970's I would say. Can anyone verify this and supply any information.

Thanks
Nigel.


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Nigel, I sailed on Palm Line Ships during the 1960's, and sailed with Captain George Holeyman on several occasions to West Africa. In 1969 I joined a Palm line ship in Genoa (Italy) the ship was on a Messageries Maritime charter and was homeward bound after a trip to India via Suez, George Holeyman was the Master. I left Palm Line at the end of 1969.


----------

